# Do outro lado do Equador: um pouco de Boa Vista e do Monte Roraima



## Neófita (Nov 21, 2010)

:hi:,
Neste verão resolvi fazer algo de diferente  e fui passar o fim de ano no Monte Roraima.
Conversando com o pessoal de Boa Vista no SSC, fiquei de criar um thread.
Infelizmente, quando passei as fotos para o PC, vi que tinha perdido praticamente todas. 
Primeiro mandamento do fotógrafo viajante: não viajarás com uma câmera que não tenha sido devidamente usada e testada. Sim, desobedeci isso. De qualquer forma, vamos lá.

*Boa Vista*

01. Cidade planejada, tem uma configuração radial. Aqui está o Palácio Senador Hélio Campos, sede do governo estadual, na praça do Centro Cívico (foto tirada com um tablet):









02. Praça do Centro Cívico:









03. Monumento ao garimpeiro, na mesma praça:









04. Catedral. Uma das igrejas com desenho simples e bonito que vi na cidade.









05. Casa de Petita Brasil, uma das mais antigas de Boa Vista; construída em 1888:









06. Orla Taumanan, às margens do Rio Branco. Um dos locais para o turista visitar na cidade. Tem parquinho, bares, lojas de artesanato...









07. Tamanduá:









08. Casa reconstruída na região da orla Taumanan:









09. A pintura está meio apagada mas pode-se ver uma representação do mapa de RR com os municípios e um pouco da tradição indígena. Nesse prédio funcionam umas lojas de artesanato:









10. Comunidade Católica Nossa Senhora do Carmo - Matriz da Diocese de Roraima. A foto não mostra, mas tem a figura de um galo em cima da torre. Descobri que é uma simbologia chamada Galo dos Ventos.









11. Perto da praça do Centro Cívico:









12. Achei bonitinho esse ponto de ônibus, hahaha:









13. E esse também (quem vai fazer turismo e sai tirando fotos dos pontos de ônibus?)









14. Teatro municipal e a ciclovia em frente:









15. Teatro municipal visto do hotel em que me hospedei:









16. Na região da Praça das Águas, outro ponto turístico da cidade. Aqui tem praças, calçadão (mas não é na orla), bares, fontes e lojas de artesanato. Funciona mais à noite e acabei não explorando muito essa parte:









Comentários sobre esse tempo que passei em Boa Vista:

- em todas as lojas, restaurantes, estabelecimentos em geral... me senti bem atendida. No geral achei as pessoas simpáticas. 

- Achei que os roraimenses falam com sotaque cearense! [Obs: morei no Ceará e tenho família lá]

- Segurança: eu tinha visto o noticiário sobre a crise do sistema prisional e a piora nos números, mas não percebi um clima de paranoia. No dia da partida para o Monte Roraima eu teria que sair do hotel de madrugada e o dono da agência me recomendou não ir a pé, mesmo sendo perto. De resto, andei no centro e não me senti ameaçada - mas me senti meio vulnerável em alguns momentos, pois alguns trechos em alguns horários do dia ficavam meio desertos. Acredito que a época - entre Natal e Ano Novo - também contribua para isso.

- [Foto 11]: como em várias cidades brasileiras, a acessibilidade é boa em alguns lugares (rampa sinalizada, piso tátil, etc) e não tão boa em outros.

- [Foto 11]: os motoristas param para os pedestres atravessarem na faixa; porém, sempre é bom garantir que o motorista viu você antes de sair colocando os pés na rua por aí. 

- [Fotos 12 e 13]: bem que eu queria ter tirado foto das paradas de ônibus fechadas com vidro e equipadas com tomadas e ar condicionado. Mas geralmente tinha gente esperando a condução e eu ficava sem graça.

- Não testei o Moovit para ver se apareciam as informações sobre as linhas. Usei táxi comum, táxi compartilhado e Uber. Com mais tempo, gostaria de testar o transporte público e as bicicletas (acho que não existe sistema de bicicletas compartilhadas, ou pelo menos não vi).

- Para quem ainda pega táxi, até o aeroporto os valores são tabelados conforme o bairro e variam de 40 a 70 reais.

- Muitos venezuelanos nas mais diversas situações: trabalhando em hotéis e supermercados, vivendo de forma precária nos abrigos (são em torno de 10 na cidade), vendendo coisas nos sinais, andando pela cidade com pastas de documento e currículo... 

- Fiquei dois dias completos em Boa Vista antes de partir para o Monte Roraima e um dia completo na volta. Alguns participantes do trekking chegaram/retornavam no mesmo dia, o que não recomendo por dois motivos: você perde a oportunidade de conhecer a cidade e não dá ao corpo o descanso que ele vai precisar.
O dia completo pós Monte Roraima eu praticamente não aproveitei para explorar Boa Vista, pois meus pés estavam destruídos! Aproveitei para descansar e desinchá-los um pouco. Encarar uma viagem longa de avião teria sido cruel.

[Continua...]


----------



## Neófita (Nov 21, 2010)

*Monte Roraima*

Segundo nos disseram, a divisão é assim: 80% do território do Monte Roraima está na Venezuela, 15% na Guiana e 5% no Brasil. Só percorremos o lado venezuelano. De qualquer forma, como a trilha do Monte Roraima e o passeio em Boa Vista estão no mesmo contexto/mesma viagem, vou deixar tudo num único thread.

Fui com uma agência de Boa Vista num grupo de uns 20 excursionistas - mais cerca de 30 pessoas na equipe de apoio. Essa época é alta temporada.

A expedição dura 7 dias, sendo: 2 até a base do Monte Roraima, 1 para a subida do MR propriamente dito, 2 pernoites lá no topo e 2 dias para a volta. No nosso caso isso foi alterado pela direção do parque. Tivemos um pernoite a menos no alto do MR e um dia a mais para a descida.

Fui com uma agência de Boa Vista. Viajei sozinha e um grupo de roraimenses me "adotou". O apoio dessa turma foi fundamental porque, apesar de eu ter voltado às atividades físicas alguns meses antes, não estava realmente preparada para essa subida. Cheguei no sufoco... e agora estou aqui para contar a história (ufa!)
Caso alguém esteja pensando em fazer essa expedição e queira detalhes (custo, dados da agência, dicas, etc) é só me mandar MP e ficarei feliz em ajudar. kay:

17. Entrada do parque:









18.









19. 









20. Uma das formações lá do alto:









21.









22.









Bem, é isso. Se por um lado fiquei frustrada pelas fotos que não deram certo, por outro lado acaba sendo uma boa desculpa pra voltar!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Uau, as fotos ficaram ótimas, Neofita! 

Que bom que gostou da viagem e da cidade de Boa Vista. A sensação de segurança deu uma piorada nos últimos anos, mas pelo menos ainda conserva alguma tranquilidade. Sem falar na organização e infraestrutura que permanece melhorando. 

Quanto ao sistema de bikes compartilhadas, ainda não existe na cidade, mas deve vir logo, a quantidade de pessoas que utilizam as ciclovias aumenta constantemente (eu mesmo era um usuário assíduo quando estava morando lá). Aliás, toda a malha cicloviária da cidade (+50km) foi construída nos últimos três anos! 

Eu ainda não sei oq é mais bonito, o entorno do MR ou o topo dele. É uma viagem que eu quero muito fazer nos próximos anos. 

E parabéns pelo thread! Obrigado por compartilhar conosco essa viagem tão legal. Tomara que estimule outros foristas a fazerem o mesmo.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Que experiência incrível, parabéns :applause:


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Obrigado por ter compartilhado


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Experiência incrível, parabéns mesmo! Boa Vista me encanta muito, me lembra uma cidade australiana em varios aspectos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito legal. Um dos poucos estados que falta para eu conhecer. Quero ir a Boa Vista e também visitar o Monte Roraima, mas o preço das passagens é surreal.


----------



## Neófita (Nov 21, 2010)

Obrigada, gente!

A agência que me levou pra lá tem outras excursões que fiquei com vontade de fazer: Serra do Tepequém (Roraima), Gran Sabana (Venezuela) e outros. [Obs: fui sem experiência em trekking. Comecei logo pelo MR. Loucura, eu sei...].

Para quem quer fazer o Monte Roraima, só um alerta: a subida/descida tem uns trechos bastante íngremes e algumas pessoas voltaram com os joelhos maltratados - inclusive eu...
Não digo isso para desanimar ninguém, mas para dizer que se preparem. Assim fica mais fácil aproveitar a vista lá em cima e no entorno, que realmente é bastante bonito. 

@Ice: infelizmente para lá as passagens são sempre caras, realmente... consegui um preço melhorzinho viajando na madrugada de 25 para 26/12 (essas datas em que ninguém quer viajar), mas ainda assim o avião estava praticamente lotado e a passagem foi cara. Mas valeu a pena.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ É mais vantajoso muitas vezes ir para Manaus e de lá pegar um ônibus para BV. A viagem dura 12h, mas pode ser feita durante a noite e os ônibus são excelentes.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Que aventura, miga!! 

Adorei as fotos, mas confesso que não me arriscaria não...:lol:

Bem que o Vlakston tinha me dito que você foi pra Venezuela.

Como sou adepta de roteiros mais urbanos, te vejo no ENSB! 

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, viu? 

bjks e :hug:


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

Interessante as fotos da capital Rio Branco , a cidade bem estruturada.

E fotos magnificas do Monte Roraima , maravilhoso esse lugar !!


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

jvitor2012 said:


> ^^ É mais vantajoso muitas vezes ir para Manaus e de lá pegar um ônibus para BV. A viagem dura 12h, mas pode ser feita durante a noite e os ônibus são excelentes.



Foi o que eu fiz. 



gabrielzoeste said:


> Interessante as fotos da *capital Rio Branco* , a cidade bem estruturada.
> 
> E fotos magnificas do Monte Roraima , maravilhoso esse lugar !!



Você fez uma pequena confusão, mas eu não te culpo. A capital mostrada no thread é Boa Vista. A capital Rio Branco é no Acre. 


Mas a capital Boa Vista é banhado pelo Rio Branco, mas Rio Branco capital do Acre não. 

É por isso que fazem confusão... Rondônia, Roraima, Rio Branco- AC, Rio Branco em Boa Vista :lol:


----------



## zandergusmao (May 3, 2017)

Parabéns pelas fotos e pelos relatos!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Tenho vontade de conhecer Roraima, a capital e interior.
Belas fotos, pena ter perdido as outras.


----------



## Guerreiro de Orion (Dec 7, 2012)

Fantástica aventura Neo.
Está na minha lista - Parabéns


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Boa Vista é bem ajeitada!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

*Parabéns pela experiência Neofita.*


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Uau...!!! Que lugares lindos, tudo perfeito...Parabéns pelas fotos!!!


----------



## willpessoa (Nov 24, 2014)

Já subi o Monte Roraima, é simplesmente lindo! Parabéns pelas belas fotos. :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito legal. Um dos poucos estados que falta para eu conhecer. Quero ir a Boa Vista e também visitar o Monte Roraima, mas o preço das passagens é surreal.





jvitor2012 said:


> ^^ É mais vantajoso muitas vezes ir para Manaus e de lá pegar um ônibus para BV. A viagem dura 12h, mas pode ser feita durante a noite e os ônibus são excelentes.


Ice, como disse o Vitor, na maioria das vezes, é melhor pegar um voo de São Paulo para Manaus do que seguir direto para Boa Vista, não é nada incomum achar MAO/GRU/MAO entre 400 e 500 reais. De Manaus a passagem de ônibus para Boa Vista custa cerca de 110 reais em ônibus hiper confortáveis e as condições da BR-174 são muito boas, a viagem geralmente é noturna e dura 12hs em média. Operam na rota três empresas: Eucatur, Amatur e Asatur ... sim, é muito 'tur', pode confundir, hahaha! 


















Eu já fiz essa viagem entre MAO e BVB 9x e lhe garanto, é muito boa! Melhor viajar à noite, você dorme, quando acorda já está lá. De dia só fui uma vez e não gostei muito, sei lá, parece que a ansiedade de chegar logo se torna maior! :lol:


----------

